# My rat had babies ...o.0



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright, i bought a rat at a petstore the day after christmas, everything was half off, the petstore was going out of business.

She isn't my first rat, but she is my first female.

A few days ago, I noticed she was getting abnormally fat (I've seen fat rats x.x this was different)
So I wondered if she was pregnant.

Yesterday, after school I came home and there were 7 wiggly pink rat babies in the cage.
Within the next hour, three more were born.

I've never had baby rats before, and I need advice.
Just give me some facts, things I should do, things I shouldn't do. Should I feed the mom anything special? Can I change the bedding?
Maybe some week by week things I should know?
I already know to remove them around 5 weeks, and seperate the males anf females so I don't get anymore babies.
But anything else would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

-Dev


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

This might help: http://www.worldofrats.com/ROUSBreedingFAQ5.html

I'll find some more links tomorrow if someone else doesn't come and give you more info. I just can't think anymore tonight.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Supplement mom's diet for sure. Feed her a high quality lab block as her staple, add in lots of veggies and extra protein like eggs, fish, chicken. I often supplement nursing moms with baby cereal and Ensure for added nutrients.

You will know the babies are feeding when you see milk bellies or milk bands.









Mom may be nippy or even bitey, as its a hormonal maternal instinct to protect her litter., so you may need to remove her before you handle any babies. 

You can clean the cage in a day or so (unless Momma is very relaxed) but make sure she has nesting material (no towels or anything with hanging strings as these can get wrapped around a baby and kill or injure them).

Baby milky poo smells, so you will need to clean often. What type of cage do you have them in?

Mom with your help with her diet, will take care of the bubs all on her own until those eyes open at about 14-16 days, then they will start sampling everything she eats and you will need to add a pile more food in the cage.

You can handle the babies gently from day 1. But remember that they cannot regulate their own temp until they get their fur, so only have them out for a few minutes for handling, pics and then back. Later on you can have them out for longer. Its best to handle them before the eyes open as they will know your smell and touch, and once those eyes open, babies start to Zoom!


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

ok thanks so much 0.0
ok so they've definately been feeding, and the mom is calm, but only with me.
and the cage is sort of small, it's really for hamsters, but we were going to buy a larger cage, we were just using this one because she wasn't fully grown.

and thanks again


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

here is my experience with my first rescue litter...not all the pics are up anymore. I changed the title of my folder in Photobucket and broke the link *doh*

But it should help a bit 

http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4010369.0


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

there are the babies, i had them out when i cleaned out the cage last night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW_iLTMzKuM

and there's a short video. u.u

luckily, the mommo is calm, and allows me to move them so i can clean the cage.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

x3 thanks.

I know for sure that I'm keeping one.

my cousin said she'll take two.

and each of my brothers might keep one.

I'm trying to find homes now, so when they're older i don't have to worry about finding them a home.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Try to talk your brothers into taking two. Rats need company and you will be able to place 4 males


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

well xp, each of my brothers would take one. (maybe we don't know yet)
and since both my brother's live here, they each take on of the same sex, and keep them in the same cage.

so, without having to keep four or five rats, they take one each and then the rats aren't lonely.

o.0 did that make sense?


----------



## xxhawksxx (Jun 19, 2008)

Cute ;D
One thing I noticed in the video of day 2, you will need to get some hardware mesh and put it covering all the bars on the cage a syoung rats will be out of that like a shot


----------

